# Glofish (Zebra Danio) cant stay upright?



## curse354 (Aug 30, 2012)

I got my zebra danio about a month ago, and put him in my cycled tank (that had been running for about 1.5 months before that). 

He lives with 2 other glofish (danios), and 2 guppies. I've been meaning to get 1 or 2 more danios for the tank, but I havnt had the chance.

Recently (as in yesterday) he hasnt been able to stay upright. He swims upside down basically. He tries to level himself, and ends up spinning. Before, he was exclusively at the top of the tank, but now he's hanging around the bottom. 

I put some peas in, but all the other fish and snails attack it. I isolated him with some peas for him to eat, so he had a little bit. During the isolation I fed the rest of the fish, so he hasnt eaten in 2 days.

I only have a 1 gallon tank and this 10 gallon tank. pH levels show it to be slightly basic. Temperature is between 22-25 all day pretty much, but recently has been on the higher side, slipping to about 28-29 on occasion (I've been really sick too and havnt been doing the best job monitoring it). I also did a ~25% water change ,but that didnt help any. 

Is there any chance for him? Should I put him alone in an unfiltered 1 gallon tank? Or is he better off in this one? Should I give him more peas or just put him to sleep?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

personally i'd just let him live out his days in the larger tank with the other glofish so he's less stressed. i know glofish are expensive though so maybe someone else has better advice, but danios are big swimmers so i think he'll hate isolation more.

also zebra danios technically need tanks at least 24 inches long because they're such wild swimmers.


----------



## curse354 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. He's at the bottom of the tank now in a "cave", basically struggling to stay alive. Poor guy. I think I might have to put him to sleep.

Another fish in my tank died completely randomly, so I might go and check the water quality in my tank.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

sorry to hear :/ but sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

Fast your fish for 2 - 3 days and then feed frozen peas that have been thawed and slightly smashed. Essentially, this is a fish laxative! Feed twice daily until the fish improves. If the fish doesn't improve in 3-5 days, you should consider increasing the temperature of the tank and adding aquarium salt. 1 tsp per 5 gallons is fine. Aquarium salt is available at just about any pet store that sells fish. (Do NOT use table salt!)

Swim bladder disorder is frequently caused by fish gulping air at the surface of the tank whilst eating.or even not enough aereation in the tank causing him to gulp air from the surface. For this reason, feeding slow sinking food is a good choice.


----------

